# Cometriq approved for rare thyroid cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cometriq approved for rare thyroid cancer.

The modullary form accounts for about 4 percent of the more than 56,000 cases of thyroid cancer diagnosed annually in the United States, the FDA said in a news release. This type of cancer develops in thyroid cells that produce a hormone that helps regulate blood calcium.

Cometriq is a kinase inhibitor that's designed to block the effects of proteins involved in cancer cell development and growth. People should not eat at least two hours before, and one hour after, taking the drug, the agency said.

Entire article here.................
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-11-cometriq-rare-thyroid-cancer.html


----------

